# Paph Wössner Black Wings 'Bitis Botanical' AM/AOS



## Tony (Mar 24, 2020)

My first time submitting a plant for judging and I walked away with an 87 point AM. The official pics went up today and I have to say I am underwhelmed considering the usual quality of award pics, but after 27 years of growing it was a thrill to bloom something I thought was worth showing and walk away with a high AM.


----------



## Tony (Mar 24, 2020)

A few pics of ours that show the plant more favorably.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 24, 2020)

Very nice and congratulations! Those are very lovely and dark flowers.


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 24, 2020)

Congrats!! Super nice. My story is very similar, first plant I ever brought in for judging earned an 87pt - Prime Child 'Apollo'. Photos were atrocious


----------



## Tony (Mar 24, 2020)

I just looked it up, very nice. The pics are a tad blurry but at least they don't feature a cardboard box, shredded newspaper, and a tag casually dropped in the leaves after reading in front of someone's wrinkled t-shirt as a backdrop lol


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 25, 2020)

Congrats Tony. Here's to many more!

In regards to award photos, I agree that some are fantastic and others are not. It has been an ongoing issue with my awards as some photos are indeed not showing the best quality of the flowers. The AOS is trying to correct that now and hopefully we will continue to see better photos in the future. Thanks so much for the hard work of the AOS photographers who work tediously to try to capture the moments.


----------



## emydura (Mar 25, 2020)

Congratulations Tony. That is a magnificent WBW and fully deserved of the award.


----------



## Ray (Mar 25, 2020)

Well done, Tony!


----------



## KateL (Mar 25, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 25, 2020)

Truly wonderful!


----------



## Guldal (Mar 26, 2020)

Truly majestic! Congrats on the award!


----------



## gego (Mar 26, 2020)

Love it. Congrats Tony!!!


----------

